# New desk



## doctor Bob (24 Jan 2021)

Hi,
Looking for ideas for a home office desk, will be a decent size 2m x 1m.
I want something modern, with a wow factor.

Couple of things I've seen which float my boat












Any ideas?


----------



## sammy.se (24 Jan 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> Hi,
> Looking for ideas for a home office desk, will be a decent size 2m x 1m.
> I want something modern, with a wow factor.
> 
> ...




Here are some ideas from a magazine I have. Not all 'wow' factor but might give you some inspiration


----------



## Sandb1g (24 Jan 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> Hi,
> Looking for ideas for a home office desk, will be a decent size 2m x 1m.
> I want something modern, with a wow factor.
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## gregmcateer (25 Jan 2021)

First one does Wow, but could be a right royal pain in the whotsit to sit at as a desk, with the cross beam and 'log'. Reckon you'd need to try it out first to be sure it doesn't get in the way of your feet or legs


----------



## Sgian Dubh (25 Jan 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> ... something modern, with a wow factor. Couple of things I've seen which float my boat.
> 
> Any ideas?


Hmm, that's a rather open ended question. Am I right in thinking from the examples you found interesting that you like stuff that gives the erroneous impression that it's somewhat unstable, i.e., one cantilevered Vertigo, and one Valentino pointy triangle apparently resting on something that looks as though it could roll away? And maybe you like dark woods such as walnut, maybe oak, or striking wood veneers such as zebrano, and maybe not so fond of pale woods such as ash or maple?

Just trying to confirm your apparent preferences here in order to limit the potential suggestions for something you'd find endlessly unattractive and uninspiring, which could be almost anything at the moment from the *pallet wood* item currently showing in the General forum to an ornately marquetry covered, carved and gilt piece of serpentine fronted Louis quinze.

I've no particular suggestions even though I could come up with a few drawings of my own if someone set me a particular desk design challenge, ha ha. Slainte.


----------



## Ollie78 (25 Jan 2021)

Probably my favourite desk.





__





Marc Fish Furniture Design - L'orchidée







marcfish.com





Ollie


----------



## AJB Temple (25 Jan 2021)

That Marc Fish desk is very fine. 

Dr B - the key here is does it mainly need to look good or mainly need to be used? 

Very nice desks can look less so once they have a couple of big screens on them, a keyboard, phones, some speakers and are festooned with cables. Solutions for that have been exercising my mind for years, without true success.


----------



## doctor Bob (25 Jan 2021)

Sgian Dubh said:


> Hmm, that's a rather open ended question. Am I right in thinking from the examples you found interesting that you like stuff that gives the erroneous impression that it's somewhat unstable, i.e., one cantilevered Vertigo, and one Valentino pointy triangle apparently resting on something that looks as though it could roll away? And maybe you like dark woods such as walnut, maybe oak, or striking wood veneers such as zebrano, and maybe not so fond of pale woods such as ash or maple?
> 
> Just trying to confirm your apparent preferences here in order to limit the potential suggestions for something you'd find endlessly unattractive and uninspiring, which could be almost anything at the moment from the *pallet wood* item currently showing in the General forum to an ornately marquetry covered, carved and gilt piece of serpentine fronted Louis quinze.
> 
> I've no particular suggestions even though I could come up with a few drawings of my own if someone set me a particular desk design challenge, ha ha. Slainte.



Hi Richard,
I will have plenty of space, 9m x 4m with a couple of sofa's in there, very minimalist. I like dark woods, but stopped using exotics.
Don't want conventional, my favoite so far is the balancing one, rather than the cantilever.


----------



## doctor Bob (25 Jan 2021)

AJB Temple said:


> That Marc Fish desk is very fine.
> 
> Dr B - the key here is does it mainly need to look good or mainly need to be used?



Look good, it will have a 24" mac on it, probably very little else.


----------



## doctor Bob (25 Jan 2021)

It's my vanity project


----------



## Droogs (25 Jan 2021)

What about a tensegrity based table in a Thuya Burr and Fumed Louro Faia veneer with bronze cabling using these sort of designs


----------



## doctor Bob (25 Jan 2021)

Love the idea of that Droogs, but it's overly fussy in that design. May be something which could be adapted.


----------



## Droogs (25 Jan 2021)

click on the 2 veneers and have a drool


----------



## doctor Bob (25 Jan 2021)

Very nice, we are spoilt for choice these days.


----------



## Droogs (25 Jan 2021)

Are you looking for a art deco, neuvo or modernist style or sort of atomic deco or maybe even diesel punkish stlyle?


----------



## Droogs (25 Jan 2021)

Have you considered getting Jacob to make it


----------



## doctor Bob (25 Jan 2021)

Droogs said:


> Are you looking for a art deco, neuvo or modernist style or sort of atomic deco or maybe even diesel punkish stlyle?



I don'tknow what half those are, modern simplistic.


----------



## Droogs (25 Jan 2021)

How about a spitfire wing eliptical shape that is suspended tensegrity style

you have me thinking all sorts of weird ideas


----------



## Sgian Dubh (26 Jan 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> Don't want conventional, my favoite so far is the balancing one, rather than the cantilever.


Interesting design challenge there in adapting that Valentino triangle plus cylinder based console table to something suitable for a desk. The triangular base in that piece extends quite some way forward to the front edge which would leave you with limited leg room. At this point I can partially visualise incorporating a triangular shape(s) at one end to make it work, but so far it's all looking a bit cluttered and/or visually compromised if it's to accommodate room for legs as well as providing adequate stability for the whole plus incorporating necessary stiffness to an extended, essentially cantilevered, working surface. 

It's one of those things that if a client were to say that the desk design must incorporate something akin to the inspiration piece's single triangle motif, plus something to add overall stability I'd need to go away and let the problem float around for a while. So far, my first impression is that its' a bit of a tough nut to crack, ha ha, although there's likely to be a solution. At this stage I don't have a suggestion, but to some extent it would depend upon how wedded you are to the idea of the triangle motif. If it's just the overall impression of something appearing to be somewhat unsupported, but is actually structurally sound that you're seeking that might open up the design solutions, but perhaps at the cost of straying too far from a focused source of design inspiration. 

All the previous just some musings. Slainte.


----------



## Snettymakes (26 Jan 2021)

A particular favourite of mine, is a Classic Mini desk that was featured on an early episode of Grand Designs.






Doesn't sound like what you're after, but I rave about this desk at any opportunity.

I find pinterest to be really helpful for inspiration.  I generally keep a few boards that I save things I like to, irrespective of whether I would like them in my house, or whether they are relevant to the subject at hand. Then if I'm coming up with a specific design I will flick through my saved inspiration and see what I can incorporate into my design.


----------



## Sean33 (26 Jan 2021)

Came across this, not my design but i am going to adapt it, no drawers and a level desk top and no lower shelf. From memory they wanted £2700 for it, told the missus i would make her one instead!


----------



## doctor Bob (26 Jan 2021)

Yeh thats a nice desk Sean. 
Mine will be in the middle of the room.
I want it simpler and a bit more wow than functional.
I can see how they got £2700.


----------



## Jacob (26 Jan 2021)

Droogs said:


> What about a tensegrity based table in a Thuya Burr and Fumed Louro Faia veneer with bronze cabling using these sort of designs
> 
> View attachment 101810
> 
> ...


Just needs some handcuffs and a whip!


----------



## doctor Bob (26 Jan 2021)

Jacob said:


> Just needs some handcuffs and a whip!



Not sure the Mrs would approve but I'll mention it ...................


----------



## Droogs (26 Jan 2021)

Jacob, think of it as a wide Claude Butler and you'll get on there no bovver


----------



## Sideways (26 Jan 2021)

How about one of these :




__





Bespoke Furniture | Cosmic Dining Table | Silverlining - Silverlining


A Stunning dining table on board one of the most innovative yachts ever built. The table pairs an astronomy inspired tabletop with a sculptural bronze pedestal.




silverliningfurniture.com


----------



## Jacob (26 Jan 2021)

Droogs said:


> Jacob, think of it as a wide Claude Butler and you'll get on there no bovver


Which fantasy desk are you talking about - your steam punk offering or the S&M bondage table?


----------



## Droogs (26 Jan 2021)

Whichever will give you the biggest thrill


----------



## doctor Bob (26 Jan 2021)

Sideways said:


> How about one of these :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is pretty special. definately a few bob there.


----------



## marcros (26 Jan 2021)

Snettymakes said:


> A particular favourite of mine, is a Classic Mini desk that was featured on an early episode of Grand Designs.
> 
> View attachment 101844



it would cost a bit more but what about the Esprit version of this...


----------



## billw (26 Jan 2021)

Droogs said:


> click on the 2 veneers and have a drool



I got some louro faia veneer in the post the other week and they look fantastic, can't wait to see what they look like with a finish on.


----------



## Jelly (27 Jan 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> I don'tknow what half those are, modern simplistic.



I've repeatedly found the styling of (apologies in advance) IKEA's "LILLÅSEN" desk caught my eye for being simple and modern, although it's probably not quite as modern as you're after, and also far too small to be practical.






Buuuuut...

Drawing some inspiration from the design of the working surface of that inexpensive sweedish offering, and some from the side table with the triangular frame in your first post, I could see a way to make something quite striking using a fabricated steel frame providing support, clad with timber of your choice, on a "foot" which is either very heavy, or secured to the floor.

See some hasty CAD (no textures, or rendering) of the kind of thought I had using a 300mm lead hemisphere as a foot, and a 800×1600 working surface with 3 off 395×500×55 drawers.










Should be good for a load of about 40kg at the furthest point from the foot, which is more than enough load support for use as a desk; but definately well into "form over function" territory compared to something conventional.


----------



## Droogs (27 Jan 2021)

billw said:


> I got some louro faia veneer in the post the other week and they look fantastic, can't wait to see what they look like with a finish on.


Just to makke sure billw, your house is the one on the right isn't it. Just want to make sure, it's dark down that alley


----------



## Fitzroy (27 Jan 2021)

Sideways said:


> How about one of these :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Just used 15mins of my life there. Amazing items, with amazing prices.

fitz


----------



## billw (27 Jan 2021)

Are Silver Lining the yacht furniture people? I seem to remember that name from lots of F&C articles.


----------



## NickDReed (27 Jan 2021)

marcros said:


> it would cost a bit more but what about the Esprit version of this...



Don't be ridiculous. That's clearly a bed!


----------



## Sideways (27 Jan 2021)

billw said:


> Are Silver Lining the yacht furniture people? I seem to remember that name from lots of F&C articles.


Can't answer that but a little reading on the website says that the owner (?) founder is a member of the Boddingtons family and client list is international. I first came across them from a very low key advert in one of the woodworking magazines 30 odd years ago. I dropped them a line asking for examples of what they made (we needed a dressing table at the time) and thought nothing more of it.
Some days later, a heavy A4 envelope landed on the doormat with embossed silver hallmark branding and half a dozen full gloss A4 photos of stunning dining and boardroom tables. I've been an admirer from a distance ever since. There's a big element of conspicuous consumption in a lot of their design which no doubt speaks to clients shopping for statement pieces, but the materials and I'm sure the craftsmanship are top end,. The inlaid metal striping that gave it's name to the business can be elegant and distinctive.


----------



## doctor Bob (27 Jan 2021)

I did think about this theme. Some sculpture made this out of tricoya MDF.


----------



## Blackswanwood (27 Jan 2021)

How about ...


----------



## AJB Temple (27 Jan 2021)

If it is to be freestanding in a room, with free space around, then a table gives you much more scope. I always found tables nicer to work at and especially for collaborative meetings. Fluid shapes like spiralling water may be appealing. Does it need to stand on the ground? Or could it suspend from a column from the ceiling - ie an upside down desk. Maybe on a discreet ceiling rail.


----------



## Tuna808 (27 Jan 2021)

Have sketched a few ideas with possible variations.


----------



## Droogs (28 Jan 2021)

Why not go for the natural look Dr Bob






or


----------



## doctor Bob (28 Jan 2021)

Droogs said:


> Why not go for the natural look Dr Bob
> View attachment 102039
> 
> 
> ...



Funnily enough, I'm having a big oak tree taken down in the garden, it's got some disease, I'm in a conservation area so thought it would all kick off, but literally filled in a form and got the nod to do it. It's about 4ft diameter, and very tall and straight, I'm going to get it milled but it will take a good few years to dry out.


----------



## Droogs (28 Jan 2021)

Try to get the root ball up and mill or slice it too. would give a really interesting piece me thinks


----------



## Sean33 (28 Jan 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> Yeh thats a nice desk Sean.
> Mine will be in the middle of the room.
> I want it simpler and a bit more wow than functional.
> I can see how they got £2700.





doctor Bob said:


> Yeh thats a nice desk Sean.
> Mine will be in the middle of the room.
> I want it simpler and a bit more wow than functional.
> I can see how they got £2700.


ok got you, more of a accent/statement piece, think it was either douchette and wolf or marc fish site that i saw a beauty on


----------



## Tobi1186 (18 Feb 2021)

Came here to get some inspiration for what I should build next - definitely not disappointed!  Love all the ideas, especially the tensegrity based table!


----------

